# Parallax servo controller -install?



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

As you will soon see I know less than zero about installing software. My question is this; I have one servo installed in my skelly head and before I install the next I would like to check to make sure everything is ok with the 
1st one. I have read the parallax servo controller manuel and it says to install the PSCI software. Is this necessary since i'm planning on using my VSA from Brookshire or is that something seperate that I also need to install?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

the software from Parallax doesnt need to be installed it is kinda the same thing as VSA. You can use the psc "as is" with VSA.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, thats what I thought just need confirmation.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup...you don't need the parallax software!!!

If you are using the USB version you will also need to install the ftdi driver then the VSA software. Parallax has made this easy with its new usb driver installer.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the ftdi driver? And where can I find one?Yes I am using the USB version.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

halloweenguy said:


> Yup...you don't need the parallax software!!!
> 
> If you are using the USB version you will also need to install the ftdi driver then the VSA software. Parallax has made this easy with its new usb driver installer.


But the Parallax software is useful for determining the limits for your servos. The sliders make it easy to see what to set the limits for each servo in the VSA options.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the ftdi driver? And where can I find one?Yes I am using the USB version.


It's on the Parallax site under downloads...however, it didn't work for me, and I had to click on the troubleshooting link (I'm using windows 98 for my prop computer) and had to download the driver manually and use the "Found Hardware Wizard" in windows to make it work. Sometimes you gotta fiddle with these things.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

With these builds it's all about fiddleing. But thanks, thats what I was looking for.


----------

